# What are these two chords?



## cheechm

Hi,

I am suddenly very confused with two chords!

The overall key is the Aeolian mode starting on D (D natural minor)










I think that in bar 1 it is either an A7 chord resolving to D minor or some sort of diminished chord?

In bar 2 it must be a diminshed chord right?

Cheers


----------



## Argus

The first chord in the second bar is a diminished seventh chord functioning as the V of V leading into the dominant A7 and finishing with d minor again.

The first bar is just A7 in third inversion (2) going to d minor in first inversion (6).


----------



## cheechm

Thanks very much!


----------

